# Poole Over night camping



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

Could anyone recomend some where to stop overnight in Poole which is either cheap or free?

Thank you

Tim


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

timhg said:


> Could anyone recomend some where to stop overnight in Poole which is either cheap or free?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Tim


Or even available....we were harassed by the parking Nazis "you can't stay in that overnight, and it doesn't fit in a single bay"" even though the car park was empty....used to be a coach park but was recently converted to cars in order to cope with excess capacity.... :roll: ... the tourist info office is worse than useless.... grim alround. When I suggested that they have plenty of visiting boat slips available for transients that wish to visit and spend money in restaurants etc.... they said "ah, yes....but they are a different sort of person".... rather summed up them up I thought...


----------



## pricilla (Sep 4, 2006)

*Overnighting in Poole*

Try the ferry port. Across Poole Bridge take first left and then first right.
How many nights are you thinking of staying and when?


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

Try the baiter slipway ,vans do stay overnight there [wild camping ] also the stadium carpark by the fire station is used by lorrys ,so you should get away with staying there , theres also a quiet place down by S & J s i see them there all the time , thats well out of the way and quiet , and as has been said i think you can use the ferry port , when out of holiday season i reckon youll get away with wild camping anyway most of these places .


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tim

Some good suggestions here - I used to live in Poole, but have never camped there.

You may wish to PM Camperian and Sersol as they may provide you with some more useful information.........


:ffxi1: 

Sharon


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Thought I'd posted a reply earlier but something must have gone wrong.

For official information from Poole Council last week see http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/dor.htm

Graham


----------

